# Kommentare zu: Vogelgrippe in MeckPomm - Infos von vor Ort



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2006)

Hier könnt Ihr über die News-Meldung Vogelgrippe in MeckPomm - Infos vor Ort kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Vogelgrippe in MeckPomm - Infos von vor Ort*

Fehlt da nicht ein Link, Thomas? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Vogelgrippe in MeckPomm - Infos von vor Ort*

Ich hoffe so ist in Ordnung???
))))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Vogelgrippe in MeckPomm - Infos von vor Ort*

Dreht sich noch ein bischen im Kreis, komme hier nach 2 Klicks wieder an, was bei den vielen neuen Threads aber kein Wunder ist! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Vogelgrippe in MeckPomm - Infos von vor Ort*

Der erste Thread ist zur Info (dort werden auch weiterhin Adressen eingestellt) und soll deswegen nicht "zerredet" werden, daher gibts den Thread hier zum kommentieren und diskutieren, damit wir den Infothread weiterpflegen können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Vogelgrippe in MeckPomm - Infos von vor Ort*

Alles klar, also hier! :g 
Dann sag ich mal, daß das im Moment nicht gerade beruhigend klingt mit dem Virus, aber mehr als abwarten und von den Vögeln wegbleiben kann auch keiner tun.


----------



## hardanger2002 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Vogelgrippe in MeckPomm - Infos von vor Ort*

Hallo zusammen,

Hab ich da nicht auch schon von dem tragischen Fall
des ersten toten Kormorans gehört ?





Gruß

hardanger 2002


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Vogelgrippe in MeckPomm - Infos von vor Ort*

Schön, das sich auf Rügen Besserung zeigt! #6


----------



## Nolte (16. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Vogelgrippe in MeckPomm - Infos von vor Ort*

:q  Der arme cormoran, schniff, schniff!!!!..


----------

